# Shop near me, Doncaster, Pontefract, Selby



## JohnsonT5

Hi everyone, 

I live in the middle of the the above towns, I have read a lot of posts about what to buy to start the build up of my new kit, seems its down to personal choice.

Mitt or pad, big or small, I'd like to get my hands on the options and decide that way, so I'm looking for someone close to me where I can get my hand on some products and have a chat and build up a customer relationship with? 

So who's about near me?

I have been recommended HDD at Monk Bretton who are not on the doorstep but are close to the in laws at Hemsworth so I'll be dropping in there at some point soon.

Thanks in advance.

Jason


----------



## graham1970

There a plenty of great retailers just a phone call away,I often call polished bliss and they are always very helpfull.
I only know of two other shops in Yorkshire, dewsbury and Huddersfield 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## s70rjw

Mate I'm not far away in Escrick. It's all mail order for me....Motorgeek are in Dewsbury. Autorae chem are further north but I really rate some of their products.


----------



## chrisc

HDD will sort you out as most things and very helpfull


----------

